# Budweiser Clydesdales



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Turns out one model survived the holocaust of me throwing out all my models because a girl didn't like them.

I have to take pics, but does anybody know who made the model of the Budweiser Clydesdales with the beer wagon? 

It isn't Aurora, Monogram, or Revell, unless they didn't mention it in the text of the books (might be in the back listings, but I doubt it).

Doc


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Answered my own question -- AMT.

Anybody else ever do this one?

I remember how much time it took to paint each horse, and the pleather harness, and the decals ripping for the beer wagon.

Man, it's been more than thirty years and I am shocked I remember even that much. I think it was the last major model build I did.

Dust is so thick on it now, I can't see my mistakes...maybe I won't clean it...lol 

Doc


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The AMT kit is scarce now. Jordan does a nice one in HO scale. Its a TINY but beautiful little model.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

DocJam00 said:


> Answered my own question -- AMT.
> 
> Anybody else ever do this one?
> 
> ...


 I actually just finished one up for Xmas. I will post some pics when I get home. The horses reins were the worst. Very hard to get the leads thru the frt bridles. I cracked two of them , still a great kit though and looks good also.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

I remember having the same problem. Actually, one of the surprising things of redoing models I did as a kid are the problems that re-occur: King Kong's seams are horrible, Robin's hands don't fit over the handle, and the handle, pin, and lever for the foot never line up right. Frustrations tend to fade from memory, and good times stick with us, but revisiting the frustrations brings them rushing back.

Memory is an odd thing.

Doc


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I have one, but haven't put it together yet.
It's in the 'some day' pile.


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

My mom & dad built the Bud kit when I was a kid. I still remember the futility of trying to get gold paint to dry on the vinyl harnesses.

Jeff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I built one over 25 years ago and I have to say that I enjoyed it immensely!! I'd love to find another one but it's not a grail. If it ever shows up at the right price I'll grab it.
I've been thinking about picking up the Lindberg horse drawn artillery because of the impressive size of these horse drawn pieces. They're cheap (only around $150) but I can't see it being as good or detailed as the Budweiser kit....

Chris.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I have this beauty on my workbench and plan to start building over the next month


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Pics of my Clydesdales*

Here are the pics of my Clydesdales kit. I made this right before last Christmas. I love this kit when I was younger, but it didnt come out nearly as nice as this one.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*A few more pics*

Here are some of the horses


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Was in my LHS yesterday... and he has a copy of this kit for sale.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That is a very nice kit and a great build!


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Much better than mine was from decades ago....


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I really need to stop in one of the local bars here again.
Last I knew, they still had one of these as a Budweiser display piece.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, I just dd find this tread, I won a Budweiser kit about three moths ago on Evil bay and I was waiting for someone to do one of these kits, and this 
is some really ice work, we have a restaurant here where they had about a dozen of these kits all over the place in plastic bubbles, but they did a remodeling project and all the models except for one were thrown in the dumpster along with wallboard and garbage, I found out about it a week later, what a shame I plan to build my model real soon, thanks for your model photos Jaws62666. Karl


----------

